# FS: Cheap frags (zoas, mushrooms, monti, frogspawn, hammer....) $5-$10



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Zoas:

Orange
4-5 polyps -$5 (3 available)
9 polyps -$10 (1 only) Sold

Green center w brown rim
5 polyps -$5 (1 only)









Green center w light green rim
7 polyps -$10 (1 only) Sold!









Mushrooms:
Green w stripes
$5 (1 only) Sold!









Violet (not the common purple) *See Picture Below....
$7 (2 available)

Green monti (2''x1.5'')
$10 (Sold!)









Green Birdsnest
$5 (2 available) Sold!
Picture of mother colony









Brown sinularia (2")
$5 (1 only) Sold
Picture of mother colony









Green candycane
2-3 heads $5 (2 frags)
7 heads $12 (1 only) Sold










Green hammer
2 heads (1 frag) Sold!
3 heads (1 frag) Sold!

1 head - $6 
3 heads (1 large + 2 small heads) - $12
Picture of mother colony









Green frogspawn
$15
2 heads (2 available) Sold!
Looks exactly like this piece.









Pick up in Port Coq. First come first serve (Unless I know you...)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

is delivery part of the deel  
?????


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> is delivery part of the deel
> ?????


Depends on where you are n how many you are getting? You know im not gonna spend $5 gas and 30 mins for a $10, $15 deal, right?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yes of course
im in burnaby
i would be spending 25 $ or 30 
are there any pest in you tank


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> yes of course
> im in burnaby
> i would be spending 25 $ or 30
> are there any pest in you tank


No pest. You are welcome to come n check it out yourself. PM me the list n i will check if they are still available.


----------



## chiual (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi
Very interested in green monti. Please check PM.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be meeting someone at JL this Sat at 2pm. Send me a PM if you are interested in something n I will bring it with me.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

How big is a frag of the bird nest.Dont suppose you are going to king ed on saturday as well?
Thanx
Msjboy


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Green rim zoa is pending pickup.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

msjboy said:


> How big is a frag of the bird nest.Dont suppose you are going to king ed on saturday as well?
> Thanx
> Msjboy


They are 1''-1.5'' tall. No, dont think i will be heading to KE.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Green monti is gone.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Green center w light green rim - Gone!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Green center w light green rim - Gone!


Aw thats too bad  lol It was nice meeting your wife and nice chat too lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Aw thats too bad  lol It was nice meeting your wife and nice chat too lol


Thats so rude... someone pm'd me about that piece last nit! 

Yeah you shld visit more often!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Frogspawn n 1 frag (3 heads) of hammer are spoken for.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Will be meeting someone at Metro tomorrow 4pm-6pm if anyone else wants to meet there as well. Let me know by 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Both hammer n frogspawn are now gone.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have the above available...

Frag down the candycane into 3pcs to make it more affordable! 2x $5 frags (2, 3 heads). Large frag (7 heads) $12


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

5 Frags pending for Sunday. See 1st post for updates + 1 Frag of 2 heads Frogspawn (Not shown in pic).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> 5 Frags pending for Sunday. See 1st post for updates + 1 Frag of 2 heads Frogspawn (Not shown in pic).


Sold 5 more. Updated 1st post. Picture of frogspawn is up. This one is nice n green!

$15


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! Still have a frag of Frogspawn, orange, green zoas, green candycane, violet mushroom...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added 2 hammer frags:

1 head - $6
3 heads (1 large + 2 small heads) - $12


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added a large frag of orange monti - $10


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.,..................


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

New Avatar & Signature BUMP!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Only several pieces left....

Pink tipped, green hammer (1 head) -$6
Pink tipped, green frogspawn (2-3 heads) -$5/head
Green candycane (6 heads) -$10
Orange zoas (5-6 polyps) -$5
Orange monti (3"x3") -$15


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Frogspawn - Sold!


----------



## livai (Nov 28, 2011)

Really really nice frogspawn frags. Love it in my tank.

Thanks


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah and he is big n tough.... my monti n birdsnest are scared of him! Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 2 things left....

Green candycane (5 heads) -$10
Orange monti frag - $10


----------

